# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Rhyno, unmanned ground vehicle fire safety robot, Shark Robotics, La Rochelle, France

## Airicist

Developer - Shark Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Shark Robotics from France unveils Rhyno robot design to fight Coronavirus COVID 19 contamination

Mar 20, 2020




> French Company Shark Robotics has developed a new Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) robot called Rhyno, specially designed to perform decontamination operations and that can be used to fight against Coronavirus. The Rhino UGV is able to clean a surface up to 20,000 m² in 3 hours.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Rhyno Protect decontamination

Jun 19, 2020




> Sanitizing Rhyno Protect combines actually more than 4 robots in one : high pressure nozzles which dispense all types of disinfectant products, the air cleaning option using a UV-C lamp, the water cannon, the storage basket, and also the stretcher holder option. 
> 
> A robotic innovation by Shark Robotics entirely designed and manufactured in France by our teams.

----------

